# This blog is reviewing a different classic Halloween cassette everyday. Check it out.



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

I just ran across this via Twitter, SECRET FUN BLOG said he will be reviewing a different Halloween cassette every day for the month of October.









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #1: Haunted Halloween: Spooky Sounds to Chill Your Bones









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #2: Thriller/Chiller Sound Effects









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #3: Haunted Horror: Terror on Tape









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #4: Spooky Tales and Scary Sounds









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #5: Haunted Horror Sounds









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #6: Spooky Noises of Halloween









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #7: Horror at the Graveyard









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW # 8: Chamber of Horrors









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #9: Horrible Sounds of Halloween









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #10: Halloween Sounds of Horror









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #11: Haunted Mansion


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #12: Halloween Party: The Halloween Party


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #13: Demonic Soundscapes


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #14: Thriller Chiller Sound Effects (Frankenstein label)


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #15: Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House (1979 version)


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #16: Haunted House









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #17: Night in a Graveyard









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #18: Scary Sounds of Halloween









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #19: Horror Sounds of the Night









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #20: Horrible Sounds of Halloween (Green text version)


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #21: Horror & Terror









HALLOWEEN TAPE #22: Sounds of Halloween









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #23: Chamber of Horrors "NEW"


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #24: A Spooky Night in Disney's Haunted Mansion









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #25: Halloween Horror Tape









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #26: Elvira Fright Sound Tape


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #27: Chillers by the Folktellers


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #28: Halloween Horrors


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #29: Chiller by the Cincinnati Pops


HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #30: Alfred Hitchcock Ghost Stories









HALLOWEEN TAPE REVIEW #31: The Hallmark Halloween Tapes

I had to remove a few images because this forum has a 20 image per post limit, but the full archive can be viewed at SECRET FUN BLOG.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

This is going to be fun. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! I'm pretty sure I had the one they reviewed first. As for the second one, there were several "free promo" copies of this type of recording included with various products back in the day and they mostly all suffered from the same sound quality issues cited here. All good fun revisiting these though!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dulcet Jones said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'm pretty sure I had the one they reviewed first. As for the second one, there were several "free promo" copies of this type of recording included with various products back in the day and they mostly all suffered from the same sound quality issues cited here. All good fun revisiting these though!


See that's the funny bit, considering we just resolved a year long thread about that "Thriller/Chiller" tape in question!...10 pages later no less!


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

No problem, guys. I thought this was cool, so I figured you all would as well.



nostalgiakid125 said:


> See that's the funny bit, considering we just resolved a year long thread about that "Thriller/Chiller" tape in question!...10 pages later no less!


Was the tape you have been looking for Thriller/Chiller Sound Effects or Horrible Sounds of Halloween?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

This blog is a hoot.


----------



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well basically, from what I've gathered, Thriller/Chiller Sound effects,








is a bootleg version of "Scary Cassette Sons Affreux"








which is a bootleg of "Horrible Sounds of Halloween"...but not just any Horrible Sounds of Halloween, but THIS one 









basically the EARLIEST one...there were versions that came after it that were completely different. Horrible Sounds has all the audio in Studio Quality, of which Sons Affreux bootlegged, (Which literally the cassette translates from Sons Affreux, to "Scary Cassette Sounds Awful" kind of like "Horrible Sounds of Halloween") and mashed up the recordings against eachother, to sound more active and full...unfortunately poorly captured re-cording wise. 

That recording was then Sped-up, EQ'd, and given a bit of reverb, to transform into Thriller/Chiller sound effects...if that's not confusing, I don't know what is!


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Gotcha, I actually have two of those. I need to pop them in and see exactly which versions I have.


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Added all reviews so far to the OP.

Hopefully the legendary "Horror Sounds of the Night" is coming soon.


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Dulcet Jones said:


> Thanks for posting this! I'm pretty sure I had the one they reviewed first. As for the second one, there were several "free promo" copies of this type of recording included with various products back in the day and they mostly all suffered from the same sound quality issues cited here. All good fun revisiting these though!


It’s probably a long shot that you’re still here and will read this, but what kind of products was it packaged with? That’s awesome..


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

nostalgiakid125 said:


> not just any Horrible Sounds of Halloween, but THIS one
> 
> View attachment 495601
> 
> ...


I figured out that’s the second version from 1986 (or at least different packaging). I have an ad which features the very first version that was sold in 1984/1985 that contains 5 minutes of blank tape on Side 2.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

This is awesome! I'm going to check this out for sure. Thanks for posting this up.


----------

